# reverse a direct debit



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2010)

I told UB to cancel 2 direct debits and I find out today that they have paid them despite my instructions. Can I get them reversed on Monday?


----------



## Papercut (27 Feb 2010)

Did you give them the instruction to cancel in writing? If so you should instruct your bank to refund the amounts to your account.

_''The payer can cancel or amend the Direct Debit instruction at any time by informing their Bank in writing. They can also inform the Originator. All correspondence should be retained._
_The payer’s Bank will then inform the Originator of the cancellation or amendment._
_If the instruction is cancelled no further collections are permitted. _
_If it is established that an unauthorised Direct Debit was charged to a Payer’s account the Payer is guaranteed a prompt refund by their Bank'' 
_


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2010)

I cancelled them online using ulster banks anytime banking which allows you to cancel direct debits. They were still showing as cancelled as late as last night.

I have used this method of cancelling before without issue.


----------



## Papercut (27 Feb 2010)

They must have been already in the system. Did you cancel them very close to the due date?

This is from the Halifax online banking site, which also allows you to cancel online:

''_*How do I cancel a Direct Debit? *
 You can cancel a Direct Debit by contacting the bank or organisation to which the Direct Debit is paid. You can also cancel the Direct Debit online. To cancel a Direct Debit click on the Direct Debit you wish to cancel. Enter the date you want the Direct Debit to end on. Click ‘Continue’ to cancel the Direct Debit. Please note that you must give us at least 5 business days notice if you want to cancel a Direct Debit, and you must also contact the originator of the Direct Debit (the organisation to whom the Direct Debit is being paid) to inform them that they will no longer be allowed withdraw funds from your account and ensure that the cancellation is complete._''

I presume UB have something similar in their FAQ or T&C's - so if this applies I doubt if they would entertain you, but you could try. I still think it's strange that they were actually debited from your account, as the default cancellation date is usually the date that you actually cancel it online, although when you cancel one on the Halifax site the payee/originator details disappear completely from the direct debit section, not allowing you to see when you cancelled it.

I would ring on Monday & ask why they paid them after you had cancelled the authorisation.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2010)

I cancelled them on Wednesday.

It would be no skin off their nose to simply reverse the transaction imho.


----------



## damson (27 Feb 2010)

Might be a good idea to take a screenshot displaying them as cancelled (use the _Print Screen_ key on your computer and then paste (_Ctrl-V_) the image into a document), so you can include this in any future correspondence.


----------



## keary79 (28 Feb 2010)

its normally 5 workings days. sat or sun is not included.
so if u cancelled it on wed it be tues of this week before comes into affect


----------



## bond-007 (28 Feb 2010)

Well I shall be demanding an immediate refund in the morning.


----------



## Papercut (1 Mar 2010)

How did you get on with UB?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2010)

They say they are being reversed. Nothing on my online banking yet.


----------



## Papercut (1 Mar 2010)

Good - at least you are being refunded.


----------

